# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  Εμβοές

## DiSI

Καλημέρα παιδιά... 
από τον Ιούνιο έχω εμβοές στα αυτιά... πήγε στον ωρλ μου έκανε ακουογραμμα και ήταν μια χαρά κανονικό όποτε μου είπε να μην κάνω μαγνητική για εκείνον, παρά μόνο για δικούς μου ψυχολογικούς λόγους... 
δεν το σκεφτόμουν τόσο από τότε που ήρθα στο νησί, αλλά αυτές τις μέρες έχω κόψει το ζαναξ (το άρχισα όμως πάλι τώρα) και κυρίως τα βραδια έχω το βουητό και το σκέφτομαι συνεχεια...

----------


## homebod

Στη γιόγκα αυτό το βουητό στα αυτιά το ονομάζαμε "ήχο" και κλείναμε τα αυτιά μας για να το ακούσουμε και να διαλογιστούμε πάνω σε αυτό. 
Νομίζω έχεις τον "ήχο" πολύ δυνατά και σε καλεί να διαλογιστείς επάνω του μέχρι να ησυχάσεις και να βρεις τη νιρβάνα μέσω αυτού. Του ενός η κόλαση είναι κάποιου άλλου ο παράδεισος.

----------


## Stavrosbmw

> Καλημέρα παιδιά... 
> από τον Ιούνιο έχω εμβοές στα αυτιά... πήγε στον ωρλ μου έκανε ακουογραμμα και ήταν μια χαρά κανονικό όποτε μου είπε να μην κάνω μαγνητική για εκείνον, παρά μόνο για δικούς μου ψυχολογικούς λόγους... 
> δεν το σκεφτόμουν τόσο από τότε που ήρθα στο νησί, αλλά αυτές τις μέρες έχω κόψει το ζαναξ (το άρχισα όμως πάλι τώρα) και κυρίως τα βραδια έχω το βουητό και το σκέφτομαι συνεχεια...



δεν ειμαι γιατρος αλλα μηπως ξεκινησε οταν εκοψες τα ζαναξ? Καπου ειχα διαβασει οτι ειχε παθει και καποιος αλλος αυτο.

----------


## Stavrosbmw

> Καλημέρα παιδιά... 
> από τον Ιούνιο έχω εμβοές στα αυτιά... πήγε στον ωρλ μου έκανε ακουογραμμα και ήταν μια χαρά κανονικό όποτε μου είπε να μην κάνω μαγνητική για εκείνον, παρά μόνο για δικούς μου ψυχολογικούς λόγους... 
> δεν το σκεφτόμουν τόσο από τότε που ήρθα στο νησί, αλλά αυτές τις μέρες έχω κόψει το ζαναξ (το άρχισα όμως πάλι τώρα) και κυρίως τα βραδια έχω το βουητό και το σκέφτομαι συνεχεια...



δεν ειμαι γιατρος αλλα μηπως ξεκινησε οταν εκοψες τα ζαναξ? Καπου ειχα διαβασει οτι ειχε παθει και καποιος αλλος αυτο.

----------


## Ntisavv

Εγώ μετά το χειρουργείο που έκανα στο κεφάλι έχω εμβοες αποτι με είπε ο ωρλ Αλλά είναι περίεργες,δεν είναι ένα απλό ιιι που ακούς στο κεφάλι σου! Είναι σαν ένα εργοστάσιο που τώρα ακούγεται βαθιά σαν να είναι μέσα στη θάλασσα...παισνω κάτι χάπια που μ έδωσε ο γιατρός κ είπε αν δεν βοηθήσουν αυτά μετά πάμε σε κορτιζόνη...

----------


## gdgreece

Φίλος μου έχει το ίδιο θέμα. Οι εξετάσεις δεν έδειξαν κάτι και τον παρέπεμψαν σε ψυχίατρο ο οποίος του έδωσε cipralex. Πάει καλύτερα.

----------


## VALERIAN

> Καλημέρα παιδιά... 
> από τον Ιούνιο έχω εμβοές στα αυτιά... πήγε στον ωρλ μου έκανε ακουογραμμα και ήταν μια χαρά κανονικό όποτε μου είπε να μην κάνω μαγνητική για εκείνον, παρά μόνο για δικούς μου ψυχολογικούς λόγους... 
> δεν το σκεφτόμουν τόσο από τότε που ήρθα στο νησί, αλλά αυτές τις μέρες έχω κόψει το ζαναξ (το άρχισα όμως πάλι τώρα) και κυρίως τα βραδια έχω το βουητό και το σκέφτομαι συνεχεια...


Γεια σου φιλε... και εγω το εχω καμια φορα εδω και κανα 2 μηνες. Σιγουρα ειναι ψυγολογικο εμενα... γιατι φευγει και ερχετε. επισης αν κανω πως δεν δινω σημασια, φευγει και δεν το σκεφτομαι ποτε... ειναι ποσο ευαλωτος εισαι πιστευω.

----------

